# Confirmation (Mallow?)



## LolaMyLove (Feb 21, 2014)

This is Mallow correct? What to double check before I make it part of breakfast.




Or possibly Rose of Sharon?


----------



## Tom (Feb 21, 2014)

*RE: Confirmation*

I can't tell from the pics. There are many types of mallow. Need to see the leaves better. Looks like hibiscus or lavatera. Both of which are fine too. Flowers are good, but leaves are even better.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2014)

*RE: Confirmation*

"Malva", the type of mallow that is used in landscaping, does have a flower that looks like that. The mallow that we usually talk about here, though, is a weed, sometimes called "cheese weed." Your picture is not mallow the weed. But it may be either malva or rose of sharon. A shot of the leaves would tell us for sure. At any rate, both are edible.


----------



## LolaMyLove (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry a little loopy these days, too many cold meds.
Here's the leafs, I think its a strand of Hibiscus.


I went ahead and offered it up to the torts last night and they both went nuts for it. Then today I got home and found my husband cutting them down (they were over 12' tall). They will sprout back in a few months I would assume but for now I have a WHOLE LOT OF CLIPPINGS.

Not sure how long they will last after clipping, but if anyone wants some let me know.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 22, 2014)

Just for comparison, this is the mallow weed Yvonne mentioned.






What you have there does look yummy though! Well, to the torts not me...


----------



## Jlant85 (Feb 22, 2014)

This is Lavatera, very similar to Abutlion and from the same family and both very edible tor tortoises.


You got a good size shrubs! =) Im actually harvesting these right now... make more plants with the cuts =)


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2014)

Jlant85 said:


> This is Lavatera, very similar to Abutlion and from the same family and both very edible for tortoises.



I have lavatera too. I'm new to this one. Planted them last spring and they are doing great. They have quintupled in size and I'm getting 20 blooms a day.

Can you tell us the best way to prune them?


----------



## Jlant85 (Feb 22, 2014)

Tom here is a link I was looking at for pruning. I too am new to this so this will be my first time doing it. 

http://youtu.be/t2CpTggQ2Ic

Then with the branch you do cut off, this would be the next step to have multiple plants. 

http://youtu.be/9Oo5FH7CoyI

These are just theory and I plan to give it a shot. I did read up on this plants and here is the link I was reading. Let me give it shot first then follow up with you. Don't want you ruining your plants because of my foolish idea. 

http://gardeningmags.net-genie.co.u...d_taking_cuttings_from_lavatera_barnsley.html

http://gardeningmags.net-genie.co.u...d_taking_cuttings_from_lavatera_barnsley.html


----------



## LolaMyLove (Feb 24, 2014)

This is the right time of year (for California) people to start trimming them back. My husband watched the same utube video from above before he chopped them back. As of today I have new blooms on all the lower branches. All the flowers and leaves I picked off Saturday are still relative fresh looking. My little guys had them for breakfast today along with some cactus. Good luck, they seem to be very hardy.


----------



## ascott (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.parkfilms.com/apricot_black.html

This is the mallow we have here on our property in the high desert....


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2014)

ascott said:


> http://www.parkfilms.com/apricot_black.html
> 
> This is the mallow we have here on our property in the high desert....



I would love to get some of that. Are you able to collect some seeds when it goes to seed? I'll pay you for them!


----------



## ascott (Feb 24, 2014)

Tom, are you kidding me? I am almost insulted that you think you would have to pay me for anything....* hands on hips head shaking back and forth in disbelief*...and sounds like "uggghhh" coming out....

I have 1.25 acres here and there are about 10 plants per every 25 square feet....Tom, I will figure the best way to get the seeds and when (they are just about to bloom that fiery orange)....so, let me get my show together and I will get a variety of transports to you...Perhaps my son and I will meet up with you for the hand off....


http://abell.as.arizona.edu/~hill/4x4/pinacate/050225bk.jpg


How awesome is this???


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok. Sorry. Sorry. 

Let me know when the time comes. I'll trade you some African hibiscus seeds.


----------



## ascott (Feb 25, 2014)

> Ok. Sorry. Sorry.
> 
> Let me know when the time comes. I'll trade you some African hibiscus seeds.



 Will do.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: RE: Confirmation (Mallow?)*



Tom said:


> I'll trade you some African hibiscus seeds.



Tom, is it possible for you to ship the african hisbiscus seeds overseas?


----------

